# Any Indonesian peeps here? INA



## Arby29 (May 12, 2013)

Hi I'm Arby,I'm 16 from jakarta.i am really curious to know if there's any Indonesian people here.im going to be very pleased if you tell me more about you all,PM me


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

There are - not sure how often they post though. Selamat datang btw! Apa kabar? Harap kamu suka di sini! 

Here's a thread from a while ago:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f12/indonesia-227091/


----------



## Arby29 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info I'm good thankyou


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

I think there's a similar thread named "Indonesia?"
*raise hand* anyway..


----------



## Arby29 (May 12, 2013)

Aw just saw it  I'm new here btw


----------

